
AMD Exceeds Its 25x20 Energy Efficiency Goal - t4h4
https://amd.com/25x20
======
t4h4
Related Anandtech article: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/15881/amd-succeeds-
in-its-25x...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/15881/amd-succeeds-in-
its-25x20-goal-renoir-zen2-vega-crosses-the-line-in-2020)

